# What are your goats names?



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Starting a thread for you to put all your goats names and show names if they are different! 
I am hoping it may help other people (me included!!) with naming kids!

I will start with some of mine (breeders prefix first then their names)

Serendipity Aztec warrior (Azzy)
Pickwil beauty (belle)
Mya-Ora mr grey (Christian)
Briawell déjà Vu (David)
Briawell grace (grace)
Briawell moulin rouge (Lani)


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

Tux
Kern (deceased)
Cassidy (Big Cass or Cass)
Peeta (renamed Bel)

That's it. My daughter named Tux from Sailor Moon's Tuxedo Mask, Kern meant "little dark" and was Celtic in origin, husband started calling Cassidy "Big Cass" the day we brought him home, Big Cass being a WWE wrestler. I named Bel, which is a Celtic god (think Beltane). None of mine are registered so they just go by the names we gave them. Or "hey stupid stop jumping the f---ing fence!!!!".


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Alex (The Amber Alexander)
L.G. ( Stands for Lil Goat)

Daisy-Mae
Madeline
Clarabelle
JuJu
Mabel
Abigail

Meat goats have names too...Andy and Mr T


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra
Goober
Naomi
Godiva (Diva)
Remi


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Basil, Barli, Clover, and K.K. Willow.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sam Pachetti, Tina, Buttercup, Nicholas & Eleanor. My children named most of them.

Then we have Julie the dog, Flea the cat (named after the guy in the Red Hot Chilli Peppers,) & 3 frogs: Chubby, Stanley & Xena. I keep forgetting the chickens' & fishes' names.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh fun one! 

Myra
Poppy
Josie
Bonnie and Cloud (sisters)
Cookie
Momma Nacho and Junior (mom and daughter)
Taffy
Maggie, Mina, Molly, Maple (kids im keeping)
Syria
Cherry
Black Jack
Marcus

Sheep: jackie, Raven and hope

Donkey: Jackson

Rabbits: Mr Bruce campble, Suki, Suki junior, Mr peaches.

Cat: kitty kitty (original I know)

Dogs: aurora, tucker, zoey aka little dog

Geese: Harper and stella, Fritz and Inga, Lili and Chang


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

CedarAspenFrecklesDelfigalaDelilah


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Humm..let see if I can remember off the top of my head lol 
Daisy
Nikkita
Vixon
Emerald Bay
Irene
Dedra
Hannah
BellaDonna
Scarlett (baby)
Olivia
holly
Marie
Anastasia
Angel
Trudy
Genevieve
Stevie 
Maureenas Daisy
Layna(baby)
Zelena (Baby)
raven (baby)
Abraham (baby)
Amos
Thundering "Storm"
Jackson
Bleu
Rodger
Reginald ( baby)
Mathias (baby)
Skip to my "Lu"
Wanda
Martha
Ruth
Brenda 
Bonnie
Mocha

then there is our donkeys
Agatha
Christy
Sophie
Josie
Rosalee
Carmela
Mimi
Sarah
Vera Pauline
Boudreaux 
Sadie
Max 
troy 
Oscar 
Hooper 

One Horse...Roxie

sheep
wilma
betty
flo
sugar BB
princess
Tracy
Taylor
Patrick
Little Brother
Freckles
( and assorted lambs yet to be named)
DOgs
Timothy
Penelope
DIxie
Peggie Sue
Ginger
Dillon
Hiedee
Maggie

Cats
Alexandria
Alexis
Ester
Grizzly
Bill Bob boo Boo

thankfully we do not name our chickens, geese, turkey, bunnies or ducks!! :hammer:


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Does and Wethers: (ive memorized them by birthdate) 
Sugarplum (Sugar) 
Isabelle (Izzie)
Lacy
Addison (Addie) 
Jasmine (Jazz) 
Ice crystal (Crystal)
Scarlet
Chloe 
Annie's Return (Annie) 
Ivy
Zane
Elli 
Ariel
Sampson
Ruby
Fiona
Cinnamon crunch (cinnamon) 
His last Beauty (beauty) 
Dizzy Miss Lizzy (Lizzy) 
Soaring Angel (Angel) 
Blue Belle (Belle) 
Lunar Eclipse (Luna) 
Piper 
Ava
Roxie
Hazel
Alice
Winter Rose (rose) 

Bucks:
Champ
Titus
Charlie Brown (charlie) 
Bandit
Wesley


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

happybleats said:


> Humm..let see if I can remember off the top of my head lol
> Daisy
> Nikkita
> Vixon
> ...


Oh my gosh., how do you remember all of those names?

Not naming your chickens? Laying hens?

So funny! But some great names in those lists!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok I have more time I will do the lot of mine :clap:
Rivergate Gretal (Gurtle)
Dundula Melody (Melly)
Briawell Grace (Grace)
Mya-Ora Prim-Rose (Prim)
Kazoo Took Took (tookie)
Sherwood Park Suga (Suga)
Pickwil Stella (Stella)
Pickwil Priscilla (Silla)
Briawell Phoebe (Flea)
Pikkinni Park Daisy (Daisy)
Pikkinni Park Bailey (Bailey )
Happy Herds Charlotte (Lottie)
Pickwil Beauty (Belle)
Enchanted Hope (Hope)
Rivergate Russian Roulette (Spaghetti)
Rivergate Super Bass (Jasmine)
Briawell Hilda (Hilly)
Briawell Mya (Mya)
Pickwil Pansy (Pansy)
Briawell Rhubarb (Barb)
Briawell Custard (custard)
Briawell Emily (Emily)
Briawell Flame (Flame)
Briawell Tiffany (Tiffany)
Briawell Moulin Rouge (lani)
Briawell Xena Warrior (Xena)
M&M Bella Faith (faith)
Rivergate Dolce Gabana (Dolly)
Minique Mauve (Mauve)
Enchanted Sunday (Sunday)
Kazoo Prunella (Nella)
Kazoo Laycee (Laycee)
Bucko She's Devine (Devine
Bucko Sokoda (Koda)
Bucko Makybe Diva (Diva) Bucko Lexington (Lexi) Happy Herds Athena (Theny)
Briawell My Fair Lady (Lady)
Briawell Black Pearl (Pixie)
Briawell Bonita (Bonnie)
Briawell Harmony (Harmony)
Briawell Diana 
Barooka Sweetheart (sweetie)
Briawell Molly Briawell Star Briawell Latte Briawell Kara Briawell Lucy (poddy)
Briawell Lettie Drovers Hill Eclipse (Clippy)
Minique Starblaza (dazzy)
Minique Kickoff Minique New dawn Minique Licorice Mistique Creek Reenesme (Nessie)
Briawell Brandi Briawell Bridget Happy Herds Adonia Happy Herds in Sharons Memory (shazza)

Serendipity Aztec Warrior (snazzy or Azzy)
Pickwil Tippy (tip truck)
Briawell Deju Vu (david)
Mya-Ora Mr. Grey (Christian)
Briawell Texas (Tex)
Enchanted Nougat (Nugget)
Mya-Ora Orin Tiny Feet King Briawell Party Boy (Party)
Bentley (wether) Stoney Creek Tumble Gum (Tummy)
Briawell Lightning Briawell 44K (Rabbit) Mya-Ora ???? 

HORSES:
Keanu Surprise (Keanu)
Vienna Surprise (Danny)
Zee Surprise (Zac)
Tommy
Sparky
Dinky

DOGS
cooper
ruby
candy 
maggie 
Ned

CATS:
Koda 
Bear
Gumpy
Berry

BIRDS
Blue
Jasper

PIGS
Peppa
Wilma

I Hope i didnt mis any one!
Then we also have chickens and ducks but they dont have names (Thank goodness haha)


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oooh, I didn't do our other critters, we also have two dogs, Zola and Spot, (my three year old named Spot) and our awesome and amazing cat is Heidi.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

Like deerbumny I didn't know we were doing other critters. I also have five cats: Charlie, Princess ( Pretty), Momma, Special, Monstar. And two dogs, Fauna and Snoopy.


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Goats:
Chloe the Klutz (are goats usually *this incredibly* clumsy?)
Zoe the Sweet (she really is a sweetie-pie)

Evil cats:
Lucy Fur
Arch Angel

Lovebirds:
Dennis the Menace
Ramona the Pest

Dogs:
Fitzwilliam Darcy the 23rd, aka "Fitty"
Mika Stiles


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Names!*



Aunt_Maf said:


> Goats:
> Chloe the Klutz (are goats usually *this incredibly* clumsy?)
> Zoe the Sweet (she really is a sweetie-pie)
> 
> ...


Are the cats evil? I ask, as many people say ours is!:smile:

We aren't very creative with names, as when our kids were younger they agreed to not name anything that we eat! Well, we have inconsistently broke that rule over the years!

First year pigs were Oscar and Mayer.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Alright, here it goes...

Goats - Does:
Buttercup
Diamond 
Dolly
Ethel
Georgie
Lucy
Mabel
Maggie
Merrywether
Opal
Shortcake
Sophie
Zing

Yearling Does:
Caroline
Cricket
Dorothy
Harriet
Merry
Meryl
Noodle
Pickles


Doelings from this year that I plan on keeping....that have been named:
Jill
Frieda
Willow
Meadow
(still have 4 more to name yet)

Bucks:
Winston
Fergus (doesn't live here yet)
Little Buddy (the wether I keep with the bucks)

Llamas:
Lola
Ebony

Horse:
Ranger

Rooster:
Doodle
(I don't think any of the hens are names, though they probably have random baby talk names that only come out when I'm visiting them)

Cats:
Meowmeow
Squeekers
Gidget


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Oh my gosh., how do you remember all of those names?
> 
> Not naming your chickens? Laying hens?


LOL..My kids say that too...I know who belongs to who and the names of kids from years past : ) And with * kids..I have to be careful not to use names they might want for my grandkids LOL

We have over 100 chickens..so no...no names lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We're doing all animals?? Oh boy lets see here
Goats:
Gizmo
Mister
Yoshi
Fern
Kenzie
Mama
Ebony
Stars
Comet
Black
Polly
Meatball
India
Sissy
Sandy
Cinabun
Spots
Dutches
Spanish
Blue
Nutters
Short cake
Pilgrim
Mini me
Lulu
Favorite
Diva
Snow White
Broadway
Bugs
Rainbow dash
Mona
Spanky
Bubbles
Elvira
Karma
Twilight
Pebbles
Red
Bonbon
Charlot (that's char lot lol)
Chunk
Kisses
Booboo
Trudy
Storm
Carmella
Raven
Kaykay
Xena
Maxine
Lolly
Snuggles
Faline
Trouble
Pixie
Ava
Cherry bomb
Thunder
Princess Anna
Cinderella
Bling
Pinkie pie
Godiva
Diamond
Surprise
Tiny
Patches 
Gabby

Cats we only named one and he's dumb dumb
Dogs:
Girl dog
Zues
Cleo
Betty
Skits
Peanut
Lilly

Horses
Zoe
Sophie
Speedy
JR
Ed
Becky
Ruby

Cows that are mine so of course they have a name
Pumpkin
Gretchen
Ariel
Lori
Princess P
Deedee
Small fry
Nicole
Brahma deeded
Cookie Monster (she does eat cookies)
Peaches
Buddy
Barbara
Dark angel
Harold (we had Harold the steer but I have a son so Harold became a girl)
I'm missing a few but can't think of them

Rabbit 
PC
Candy

Only one chicken and it's name is Rosie but it got old enough to find out Rosie is a he lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I forgot my keeper doelings so far just tiger Lilly, DJ, ghost rider and cocoa


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't list my others too.

Pigs:
Dulcinea
Don Cerdo
Bubba
And a bunch of unnamed piglets

Cow:
Jezabelle

Cats: 
Melpomene (Mel)
Max
Leonardo (Leo and she's a female)
Callie

Guinea Pigs:
Rosemary
Panda

Only 6 chickens have names:
Jujubee
Ginger
Wilem
Adore
Silver
Silver Nugget


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Iris/Ellie
Night of Sky/Willow
Fire Lily
Paradise
Bugsy 
FireBird 
Cloudy Sky 
Honey
Magpie
Sunny
Stormy
Winter
Spring
Autumn
Boo
Emma
Abby
Ember

(dog)
Faya

(cat)
Smokey


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goats - 

Does -
Pleasant*Wood Jenny (Jenny)
Hawks Farm Honeysuckle (Honey)
Pinnacle Hills Pinky (Pinky)

Bucks - 
Merry Oaks Ebony (Ebony)

Wethers - 
Hickory 
Binky
Bescarum (Scarum)
Dontcha Know (Dontcha)
Laddie Buck (Lad)

All the other goats I've ever owned - 
Sweet Gum
Papa Johns Pecan (pecan)
The Green T Rosebud (Rosebud)
The Green T Dahlia (Dahlie)
Green T Goats Songbreeze (Song)
Dwopple
Green T Goats Trisscar (Triss)
Green T Goats Wot Wot (Wot)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Whoops, didn't add the rest of our animals...

Dogs - 
Maximus (Max)
Duke

Cat - 
Elegance (Ellie)

Chickens -
We have 33 and only a few have names.
LucyAnneAmelia (yes, seriously)
Bardie 
Alfred (or Alf)
Cross Beak 
Puffin (or Puff or Puffers)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats:

does:
Guinen
Franky
Teddy
Angie

buck:
Dexter

wethers:
Jax
Pup
Ash
Berry

Dogs:
Olive
Melvin
Sunny
Shatzi
Kayla

ferret:
Squirrelrat

guinea pigs:
Ginger
Mary Ann

resident Civet Cat:
Ol' Stinky

4 hens
2 roosters

numerous wild Mourning Doves
coloney of Cedar Wax Wings
coloney of Western Small-footed Bats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Does:
Lesniak-Hill MM March Madness (Maddy)
South-Fork Sweet Nevaeh (Vey)
Lynnhaven SS Hallelujah (Hallie)
Lynnhaven JBN Mocha Dip (Mocha)
Longvu RH All Ears Here (Promise)

Bucks:
Longvu LK Isaac (Stinky) 
NP-Star-Brite Storm Trooper (Trooper) 

Kids:
J.O.Y. Farm LI Fairytale
J.O.Y. Farm LI Paisley 
J.O.Y. Farm Mad Hatter
J.O.Y. Farm Gandalf the White
J.O.Y. Farm Little Toi Guns
J.O.Y. Farm ST Dipstick 

Dogs:
Dixie
Fiona 

Cats:
Penny
Lexie
Hanna

And then we have a handful of laying hens left and some turkeys


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ahhh.....

Goats:
Pepsin
Chiclets
Daisy 
Linnea
Hope
Heidi
Shadow
Gabriel
Bucket
Roman
Sheamus

Dogs:
Sweets
Oscar
Mary Ed
Sammie

Cats:
Kallie
Momma
Pumpkin

Chickens:
no names except for Shirley


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa Jill!!! Tell me about this ferret!! I want a ferret and a hedgehog so badly and one of these days I'm gonna break our stupid California law and get them lol


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Goats:
Irene
Frances
Mary
Ellen
Snoopie

Chickens:
20 hens, unnamed

Horses:
Lou
Zipps
Patrick

Ducks:
Aflac
Duke

Cats:
Turner
Sassy
Aspen

Bees:
hive 1
hive 2


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

OH BOY!!!

GOATS: (Please Note This Is Not A Complete Compilation, But A Sample) 
Does (and some of their kids)-
The OnionCkObers Got2B Ivy (Ivy)
OnionCkObers Daizie Chayn (Dee) *Ivy's Daughter*
OnionCkObers Hyacinth (Hyacinth) *Dee's daughter*
OnionCkObers Come To Me Petunia (Petunia) *Ivy's daughter- Hollie's twin*
OnionCkObers Hollie Hobby (Hollie) *Ivy's daughter- Petunia's twin* --Sold
The OnionCkObers Got2BBrigitta (Brigitta)
OnionCkObers Kioti (Kioti) *Brigitta's son* --Sold
OnionCkObers Just Call Her Ailis (Ailis) *Brigitta's daughter -Happy's twin*
Happy-Go-Lucky (Happy) *Brigitta's son -Ailis' twin*
The Cedarlands UB Liesle (Liesle)
OnionCkObers I Am Sabine (Sabine) *Liesle's daughter- Dietrich's twin*
OnionCkObers Hunter (Hunter) *Sabine's son* --Sold
OnionCkObers Dietrich (Dietrich) *Liesle's son- Sabine's twin* --Decesed
OnionCkObers Ich Bin Nadia (Nadia) *Liesle's daughter- Heidi's twin*
OnionCkObers Heidi (Heidi) *Liesle's daughter- Nadia's twin* -Sold
The Cedarlands JC Marta (Marta) --Decesed
Lazy-U Zelda's Angel (Adelaide) --Decesed
OnionCkObers Let Freedom Ring (Ringer) *Adelaide's son*--Sold
The OnionCkObers Got2B Zarrah (Zarrah)
Buckwheat *Zarrah's son- Zorro's twin* --Sold
Zorro *Zarrah's son- Buckwheat's twin* --Sold
The Peninsula's Nancy Giv (Nan)
Pile of Stones Bonnie (Bonnie) *Nan's daughter- Belle's Triplet*
OnionCkObers Lilly *Bonnie's daughter* --Sold
Pile of Stones Belle (Belle) *Nan's daughter- Bonnie's Triplet*
OnionCkObers Heath Ledger (Heath) *Belle's son) --Sold
OnionCkObers -Still Working On A Name- Galina (Galina) *Nan's last daughter (kid)*
Crestview AMLD Little Dohnanyi (Noni)
OnionCkObers Erin *Noni's daughter* --Sold
OnionCkObers Hey Noni Noni *Noni's daughter* --Sold
OnionCkObers Hero Has Arrived *Nonni's son* --Sold
God's Good Gift RC Benice (Bernice) --Sold
Okanogan Oberhaslis Regina (Regina) --Sold
OnionCkObers Regina Rose (Rosie) *Regina's daughter* --Sold
Okanogan Oberhaslis Gilly (Gilly) *Paris' sister*
OnionCkObers Her Name Is Elsie (Elsie) *Gilly's daughter*
OnionCkObers Hans Dynamite (Hans) *Elsie's son* --Sold
OnionCkObers Halle Berry (Halle) *Gilly's daughter - Horatio's twin* --Sold
Horatio *Gilly's son --Halle's twin* --Sold
Okanogan Oberhaslis Paris (Paris) *Gilly's sister*
OnionCkObers Eine Kline Helene (Helene) *Paris' daughter -Hudson's twin*
OnionCkObers Hudson Bay (Hudson) *Paris' son -Helene's twin* --Sold
SnowView HU Floriadh (Floriadh)
(Herd Name Not Disclosed Yet) Frida (Frida)

Bucks-
Rainwater Scrambles (Remington/Remmy)
T-Hanging-A MBF Fancy's Alpha (Alpha) --Sold
Treasured Sunrise OBRV Ithaca (Ithaca) --Sold
Ludwigs DD Citori 625 (Citori)
Circle33 Cimarron Outlaw 1875 (Cimarron)

Past Honerable Mentions- 
Ruger
Nigel
PogoStick (Pogo)

The One And Only Boer-
Magnolia

DOGS (Past And Present)-
Camano Island's Lady Liberty (Eden)
Kornegay's Clancy (Clancy)
Shedhorn's Cheyanne Belle
Wapiti's Lorna Doone (Lorna)
VanStone's Gingersnap (Ginger) *Lorna's daughter and Snickers Sister*
VanStone's Snickerdoodle (Snickers) *Lorna's daughter and Ginger's sister*
Paradise Pond's Walter (Walter)
Jenna
Isaiah
Nicky
Kelsie
Maggie
Jake
Dusty
Kloe
Reily

CATS (past and present)-
Missy
Jasmine
Romeo
Jack
Sarge
Chase
Koal
Mazda (Mazzie)
Mae
Mercedes
Nutmeg
Levi
Maccaroni & Cheese (Brothers)
Toby
Mahina
Misty
CatMuff (Yes that is what we call her)

Alpaca & Llama-
Teddy (Alpaca)
Mocha (Llama)

Not to mention the pet birds, fish, chickens, guineas, etc.....


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Black Tie Affair (Diablo)
Knightly Dawn (Cielo)
Sweet Halory (Halory)


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Ari is my dog and Mo is my horse!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> Whoa Jill!!! Tell me about this ferret!! I want a ferret and a hedgehog so badly and one of these days I'm gonna break our stupid California law and get them lol


:lol: Everyone else does! It seems strange when I see ferret food & accessories at the feed store. Remember when even pot paraphernalia was illegal? I didn't know hedgehogs were illegal too. Only gerbils. I have illegal frogs---don't tell!! (I'm VERY careful-even their dirty water & moss doesn't leave the house.)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah a friend of mine in Kansas has one and I was so green with envy. I didn't even know we had them in the US lol but then I found where we can't have them. And heck I didn't know we had frogs we couldn't have too! I wonder about this state a awful lot lol


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

goathiker;
resident civet cat:
Ol' stinky
[/quote said:


> must send photos!!!!!!! :-d


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah a friend of mine in Kansas has one and I was so green with envy. I didn't even know we had them in the US lol but then I found where we can't have them. And heck I didn't know we had frogs we couldn't have too! I wonder about this state a awful lot lol


Also no piranhas & a few other kinds of fish & the African Land Snail. I guess with our mild climate we could end up like Hawai'i so maybe it's for the best. (Gee-I hope mongooses are illegal here! Hated those things!)


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

December
Artemis 
Soda Pop
Whirlwind
Mr. Chubbs
Cocoa Puff
Scarlet
Marmalade
Zippy
Trumpet
Clarinet
Circe
Banjo


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK... Well there's the LaMancha clan: Ditza aka "Doodle") and her daughters, Aviva and Zissel and her son, Ike.

Then there's there's the Nigerian gang: Annika Zappa (aka Annie) and her daughters Lola Lasagna and Swan Lake (aka Swannie).

Lola blessed us with Esau and Jacob (VERY tangled twins that required a vet visit for delivery!)

In the past we've had Mindy (Nubian), Miss Kitka (Nigerian) (both deceased now), Rutherford and Ulysses, Bernard, Billy, and Bart - all rehomed as adorable Nigerian pets.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> OK... Well there's the LaMancha clan: Ditza aka "Doodle") and her daughters, Aviva and Zissel and her son, Ike.
> 
> Then there's there's the Nigerian gang: Annika Zappa (aka Annie) and her daughters Lola Lasagna and Swan Lake (aka Swannie).
> 
> ...


Very creative


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We'd have lots more mammals and birds if I was da boss. ;-) But as it is, we have 2 persnickety gourami fish: Mo and Pickles

All our other pets are Beanie Babies. :-(


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Crazy4Goats said:


> Very creative


That's thanks to my daughters.

My eldest insists on a very carefully researched line of Hebrew derived names (The LaManchas):Frankly, I don't recall the meanings...). My other daughter flies by the seat of her pants.

Which reminds that I forgot 3 more Nigerian boys that we sold recently. Swannie's brothers: Reid, Rangely, and Bradbury. They and Swan Lake were named for Maine State Parks.

Ulysses and Rutherford for presidents.

Lola Lasagna and Miss Kitka for Batman villains.

Esau and Jacob for the similarly entangled twins in the Bible.

Mindy and Annika Zappa were purchased from other farms already named.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost forgot PogoStick. She was called Pogo for short. 1/2 Oberhasli 1/2 Boer. Looked like a Boer with airplane ears. So cute!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Our herd queens name is PEEPS (October Hills Peeps)Love her name 
also


Jasper
JAX
Kezi 
Gracie Mae
Paisley
Payton


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Daisy, Boots, Sadie, & Stripe


----------



## whiskeybuzz (Jun 7, 2016)

Feta and Goatie Mcgoatface


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Does
Cookie 
Carina
Princess
Daisy
Gingersnap
Chocolate Chip
Snickerdoodle 
Biscotti
Pixie
Heart Breaker 
Nutty Brewnette 

Bucks
Yukon Gold
Marshal
Buddy the wether

Dogs
Logan
Brownie
Harley
Sammy
Paco
Timmy
Dewdrop 
Elijah
Fenna

And a fish named George

I don't have names for the chickens.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Names! Wow! Recorded all*



Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> OH BOY!!!
> 
> GOATS: (Please Note This Is Not A Complete Compilation, But A Sample)
> Does (and some of their kids)-
> ...


Oh my gosh!

How do you keep track?

Do you keep digital health records?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Our male goats here are just their ear tag numbers! Last two numbers, so, 24, 26, 30...! 7 of them!

Our two male goats on farm are 
Hillbilly 
and
2By4

Our two male lambs on the farm are
Felix
Oscar

Our make lambs here are
Brother
Metal tag
And then mostly by the ear tag number for the remaining 6

26 chicks just arrived, for layers...no names yet!

7 older laying hens, only one named.

The. Runaway. Or "B"

She was either a runaway or abandoned bantam Brahma hen, and she was found on a roundabout on county highway B!

She is a hoot! Molting, for the second time this year, but a funny little hen! At least two plus years old!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Hill Billy & 2 x 4 are great names!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jasmine
Cindy
Puzzle
Absolut martini
Daisy 
Cloud
Cinder
Lexus
Mercedes
Martini's shakin 
Martini's stirred
Painted pretty
Martini's olive
Hersey 
Thanks all the goats right now.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's see...

Grades I have are...(or have had)
Yodi
Posh
Willow
Cherry
Dagwood
Dolly
Wee
Wobbles
Licorice
Twizzler
Wags
Chance
Chicory
Cactus Jack
Prissy
Prince
Coby
Cane
Crispy
Jolt
Dewey
Nutsy
Dida
Cadbury (Roundpen BC Cadbury Creme)
Cookie (Roundpen BC Cookie Crisp)
Dunkin
Domino
DeDe (Roundpen CM Double DeLuxe)
Dotty (Roundpen CM Dots N Dashes) (has no dots of any sort on her)

Purebreds I have... (or have had)
Digs (Brambles Flossie's Battlecry)
Cheeky, Cheekers, Cheeker-Beeker, Beeker, Billy-Bob (Triple C Cheeky Monkey)(Yes, we call him all those things)
Champagne, Champ, Champers (Triple C Champagne)
Tennessee, SeeSee (Merrigold AC Tennessee)
Sunflash, Flash (Merrigold AC Sunflash)
Dom (Roundpen CM Dom Perignon)
Dio (Roundpen CM Dionysus)
Duke (Roundpen CM Dukedom)
Emily, Day (Roundpen CM A Day for Emily)
Dawn (Roundpen CM Dagrs at Dawn)
Iris (Triple C Dutch Iris)
Odin (registration pending)

Also have a big blue Orpington rooster that I named Indigo Montoya. A partridge Chantecler rooster that I just call 'Chantie'. Too many other chickens to name. Lol.

Have a pig named Fiona (we also owned her brother named 'Shrek' but we ate him).

And every single beef cow we own is named as well. Our current bulls are Little John (Lowline Angus) and Amigo (Dun Galloway). Have a cow named Why, a Gracie and a Gracie-Mae, Mousey, Sylvia, Babe, Noel the Second, and many others that I can't keep track of sometimes. Haha.

Dogs I've had Chow Chi, Isis, Lillith, Spy, Flip, Sniper, Judas, Hari.

Cats I've had are Malik, Mixer, Kit, Skidder, Lieutenant Dan


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I have 1 ND his name is "BITS"
2 Pygmy "BULLY" (he really is a bully) & "BING"


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Gumpy for our girl. Was gonna call her gumby but kept saying Gumpy and it stuck. 

Kuta for our little man. Because when we decided to get another goat it was when we were in Indonesia watching all the street goats over there


----------



## banderson1179 (Apr 19, 2013)

Star
Luna
Fat Amy
Amelia
Remy
Windsor


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Names*

peanut, pickles, pepper and pebbles


----------

